# Denver to SLC



## Christina (Mar 6, 2016)

I have read that the train ride is @15 hours. Is this with the stops or without? I have only traveled by train once and it was a very long time ago. I have searched the web and have not located an answer. Sorry if this sounds silly. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Mar 6, 2016)

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/208/804/Amtrak-System-Timetable-Winter-Spring-2016.pdf

Stops are included in all listed times.


----------



## swc34 (Mar 6, 2016)

That is with stops. It seems like a long time but if you consider the topography the area and the fact that you are climbing a mountain and never breaking a 2% grade, it makes sense. Just do it for the scenery.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 6, 2016)

The timetable includes all stops. You will leave Denver in the morning, and enjoy incredible Rocky Mountain scenery all day. The ride includes places you simply cannot get to by car. You'll switchback the open slopes above the front range cities as you climb to jagged peaks and go through the Moffat Tunnel to exit on the west slope of the Great Divide. You will glide along the tracks on steep slopes above the Colorado River with eagles perching in the treetops below you, plus possible sightings of elk, deer, and mountain sheep. You will hug the canyon walls across the river from a walking and cycling path you'll never even notice is there if you're driving I-70. I recommend spending lots of time in the Sightseer Lounge car, which has the widest viewing angles (and for this trip, you need them!).

Yes, it takes longer than driving (even driving the "scenic" route), but it's way, way more pleasant. I've done that trip every way possible, and there's no question in my mind!!! I'll take the train over any other transportation method every time.


----------



## Christina (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks so much for the responses!


----------

